# Upload html files?



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Any problem with being able to upload htm and html files?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Is this a qustion, comment or fact you were sharing with the class???


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I wrote a how to as an htm file using Word (I'm not a web designer, just play one on TV). I was going to attach it, but it won't let me attach files of that type.

Is there a problem with allowing uploading of htm/html files or has it just not been thought of. I would like to attach an html file.

I have this file, and I would like to attach it. It's html.

Can I attach an html file?

Why can't I attach an html file?

Ummm...

And this one time, at band camp! ...


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

I see, I believe the restrictions of the attach mod are (gif jpg png txt zip rar bmp jpeg) file ext's only. 

As for why -- thats a damrak question. 

You could always zip it then attach it.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, it's a howto for newbies. It's easier if they could just click on it and it would open in a new window - I don't have a web server to put it on.


----------

